# Petsmart peacock



## Hock (Mar 23, 2012)

So I went to Petsmart the other day and saw these guys on sale for $2.50. I have no clue what type it is but it was labeled Aulonocara jacobfreibergi. He's about 1.5 inches long. Figured why not see what he grows up to be?


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow, my local petsmart would want $20 for him!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Very nice looking young male. I bought a small hap from petco and wasn't sure what it was only that it appeared to be male and a hap. It was pretty small. Turned out it is a sulfur head hap and over the last month has really started to show color. I was noticing it today....very pretty.

These chain stores from time to time get some nice fish from segrest and quality.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

I don't know much about peacocks, but anybody think he's a "eureka red"?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

brinkles said:


> I don't know much about peacocks, but anybody think he's a "eureka red"?


That is what it appears to be but really hard to tell for sure right now. Could be a hybrid of some other strains as well.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

I'd guess "Eureka Red," but I've made a rule not to trust anything that comes from petsmart.


----------



## Hock (Mar 23, 2012)

All of them in the tank had reddish/pinkish blue fins with little to no color on the body. I'd guess some sorta Eureka Red hybrid but who knows, could very well be pure Eureka Red , should be interesting to see what it turns out to be though.


----------



## JAyliffe (Feb 29, 2012)

Yours look prettier than the ones they had in mine, with all that blue on them. That said, I was looking for something red so I picked up this little guy










The picture doesn't show the red colouring so well but he has almost a metallic red look to him (I say him, based on that anal fin). I'm just hoping this isn't a hormoned fish, its about an inch long


----------



## AulonoKarl (Mar 9, 2012)

Eureka reds are the only peacocks I've seen at petsmart. That one looks like one to me.


----------



## JAyliffe (Feb 29, 2012)

AulonoKarl said:


> Eureka reds are the only peacocks I've seen at petsmart. That one looks like one to me.


Assuming you meant mine then :thumb:


----------



## SMoKe0uT (Aug 27, 2011)

*** gotten some real nice fish from petsmart especially OB variants. the fish they sell as Cyno Afra are actually lab hongis. I picked up a fish the other day that looked white with feint barring (stress). well he isnt anymore he turned a beautiful light blue with deep blue barring and orangish tint outlining his fins. look to be a pseudotropheus zebra variant. im thinking hybrid and if so the 2nd prettiest hybrid mbuna *** had. If you think about it most of these fish interbred at some point in history to get all these variants lol.

there are hidden gems at petsmart. i have a very bad habit of buying a fish from there everytime i go (even if i dont have the room) just to save them. most have turned out to be beautiful fish.


----------



## Hock (Mar 23, 2012)

See, I noticed they had Afras also but they looked a bit.....off. They were black and white bared but had orange fins and orange tint in the tops of their backs going to their heads which were black. I thought maybe they were young Cobue or something. They didnt look like Hongi's either.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

I bought a a generic red shoulder peacock from petsmart about 4 years ago. Still have him...really nice fish.

Normally they charge $15-$20 a fish but if you wait long enough they normally get put on the manager special when they dont sell because they dont have their color yet.

btw yours is not a red shoulder but i am curious to see how he turns out.


----------



## Hock (Mar 23, 2012)

Oh I knew he wasnt a Red Shoulder, I'm assuming he's either a Otter Pt or Eureka Red or possibly some hybrid of both.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

keep us updated as the color comes in.


----------



## JohanniMan (Oct 6, 2011)

I have 3 of that same fish its a jake.. I would bet my 3 fish on it, Granted the "pet" named stores usually dont have a clue but this time sounds like they do.

BTW they get very big for a cichlid I guess 8-9 inches is what I read after I baught mine


----------



## ws812 (Apr 17, 2009)

The fish at these stores are hormoned. At least the local one here has hormoned fish and I imagine the company gets all the fish from the some place.


----------



## Hock (Mar 23, 2012)

I wouldnt say they are all horomoned ws812, they had some Electric Blue Ahli's that were pretty dull in color. Now granted the the peacocks very well could be horomoned, but they clearly arent showing adult colors so I dont really know how valid that claim is.

Johanni, when you say "Jake" what type are you referring to? We know their of the jacobfreibergi family but if your saying they are Lemon Jakes, im going to have to disagree.


----------



## tycoonbob (Feb 19, 2012)

PetSmart actually has a sale going on right now, at least the 3 stores in the Louisville, KY area. I'm not usually one to get fish from there, but Yellow labs for $5, Demasoni for $2.50, Acei for $2.50, "sm assorted" for $2.50...kinda hard to pass this up. I got 4 labs there the other day, and they thought they were Demasoni so I paid $2.50 each, lol...but I assure you they are labs. I have my 20g quarantine set up and ready, and hoping to find 10-13 Demasoni this weekend...prices are hard to pass up, even if it's questionable if they are full bred or not.


----------



## JAyliffe (Feb 29, 2012)

tycoonbob said:


> PetSmart actually has a sale going on right now, at least the 3 stores in the Louisville, KY area. I'm not usually one to get fish from there, but Yellow labs for $5, Demasoni for $2.50, Acei for $2.50, "sm assorted" for $2.50...kinda hard to pass this up. I got 4 labs there the other day, and they thought they were Demasoni so I paid $2.50 each, lol...but I assure you they are labs. I have my 20g quarantine set up and ready, and hoping to find 10-13 Demasoni this weekend...prices are hard to pass up, even if it's questionable if they are full bred or not.


If you are aiming to get 10-13 Demasoni from PetSmart, you will have to hit three with them in stock and I know mine got none last week. I know the manager there and he told me all their stores get a 'standard' order and can't vary it. For Demasoni I believe the quantity is normally 4 per store  I know the local one gets the order in on Friday so if you can get to them early you might do better. Good luck with your quest.


----------



## Hock (Mar 23, 2012)

I went to two stores last week, one in Louisville, one in Indiana and none had Demasoni. But, you can get a range check for them. But yeah, they had their sale so i snapped up 8 Acei and 2 Labs and the Peacock. Their all small and you cant beat that price.


----------



## ws812 (Apr 17, 2009)

All I'm saying is looking in a tank and seeing a bunch of colored up fish at 1" is a red flag. Any fish that is going to be there for even a week or so will lose color after being hormoned. It's not like the store itself is the one doing it so even at the store they eventually lose color. I saw a tank full of VC-10's that were all colored up at 2". That's a fish that matures at 11" and I doubt very much that a tank full of 20 or so fish contains all males. So I need not think about how valid that claim is.


----------

